# HUSTLER ONE: Campy-equipped CAAD9



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

I felt like joining in on all the fun CAAD9 displaying, so I present mine!

Frameset: Everyone's favorite in a size 54
Handlebars: Specialized Pro Shallow Drop 44cm
Stem: Race Face Revolution 130mm
Seatpost: Ritchey Pro Carbon
Saddle: Fi'zi:k Arione
Shifters: Campagnolo 2010 Veloce Ultra-Shift
Derailleurs: Campagnolo 2006 Centaur
Pedals: Shimano 105
Cages: Bontrager Race Lite (White)
Crankset:
Then: Campagnolo Centaur Square Taper 53/39 172.5mm
Now: Specialized S-Works BB30 Carbon 53/39 172.5mm
Wheelset: Mix of CXP-33 PT Pro Rear and Campagnolo Khamsin
Wheels will be soon updated into a 28/32 f/r Stan's Road Tubeless Build w/ a PT Front Hub and Revolution Spokes

THEN: 20.5 lbs (8ounces) or 9.3kg












NOW: 19.625 lbs (10oz) or 8.9kg











I also intend to get some nice crankskinz on there eventually, just trying to decide what I'd like. Enjoy folks!


----------



## dahas325is (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Marcos_E:

WTF Dude!!! How dare you disgrace that CAAD9 with that Specialized FACT IT'S CRAP crankset (although probably better than the FSA SLK that is hanging on mine)?  

Campy equiped CAAD9 is HOT! I've felt the hoods of the new Campy shifters. They are the most comfortable shifters I've ever tried. The CAAD9 epidemic is out of control these days  .

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How about a caad 9 coffee shop Campy flatbar version?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> How about a caad 9 coffee shop Campy flatbar version?


Zamboni:

What you need to complete the outfit are new pedals, namely the Cannondale Octopus Pedals. I don't know if Cannondale still makes them but I could not get them in Silver here in the US. Had to import them from France about 4-6 years ago. With the shipping, exchange rate, they cost more than the DA7810 that I currently use.

CHL


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

CHL said:


> Marcos_E: WTF Dude!!! How dare you disgrace that CAAD9 with that Specialized FACT IT'S CRAP crankset


Hahaha I'm gonna have to agree with CHL on this one! You'd better get some crankskins on that to cover up that Specialized logo!

Just kidding!  You've got quite a nice bike!


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

skaruda_23 said:


> Hahaha I'm gonna have to agree with CHL on this one! You'd better get some crankskins on that to cover up that Specialized logo!
> 
> Just kidding!  You've got quite a nice bike!


Haha, thanks. I'm just trying to decide what to do for my crankskinz. I'm leaning towards either a custom set with a white background and "EM-89" or "Hustler One" in black, or just plain black. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Paint it black.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Ritchey stem and seatpost in the wet white color, then a white saddle and bar wrap. It's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

cyclust said:


> Ritchey stem and seatpost in the wet white color, then a white saddle and bar wrap. It's all I'm gonna say.


Yeah, more white. Even dirty white tape is good. And bless you for running Campy.

KS


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

killsoft said:


> Even dirty white tape is good


Yeah... no.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Those were not Campy rings? Sharp looking bike.


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Those were not Campy rings? Sharp looking bike.


Thanks! 

The crankset is Cannondale Hollowgram. And the bike is just under 16 lbs including bottle cages and pedals.


----------

